# I can't run hp deskjet 3650 in windows 7



## cabse5 (Apr 14, 2008)

I just purchased a computer with Windows 7. I believe it is Windows 7 64-bit. I haven't been able to connect my HP desktop 3650 printer to the new computer. I used the HP drivers that came with the printer. I get a message somewhat to this effect: Wait while the printer connects to the computer. This could take several minutes. Forty-five minutes later, I cancelled the unsuccessful operation to connect the printer to the computer.  What next?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...792&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=304535 
please follow this document to install your printer to windows 7


----------



## cabse5 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, Masterjed. Success! A few points to make:
(1) 'uninstall' any previous attempts you made to install the HP 3600 printer using the manufacturer's drivers disc.
(2) it took about 10 minutes to download the printer driver software (depending on internet access, of course).
(3) I received 2 ready to print checkmarks. The first right away and the second after completion of the download of the printer driver software. The driver software is approximately 12.1 MB.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

That's great. Congratulations


----------

